# Wet/Dry Filter for 120 gallon



## jschwab45212 (Apr 25, 2006)

Need recomendation on a wet/dry filter for a 120 gallon tank. Tank will be a african tank, likely overstocked to lessen agression. I was thinking of the Marineland model 4 but then I saw the Eshopps 300 and it's $100 cheaper and it comes with an overflow box. Any others I should consider?


----------



## jschwab45212 (Apr 25, 2006)

Well I needed to make a decision soon because I'm picking up my tank on Friday and the filter has to go in before the tank goes on the stand so I went ahead and ordered the Berliner 125 Wet/Dry.

Now the question to overflows; to drill or hang on siphon? And do you think the berliner 125 will be sufficient for my tank?


----------



## jchild40 (Mar 20, 2010)

I just got a eshopps 1200 three days ago and love it. I use it for my 75 gallon; I shoot to turn the tank over about 7-10 times (or more) and wanted to be sure I have a large enough overflow box. I bought a rio 20hf which is rated at 1200 gallons an hour (or ~900 gal/hr at 4 feet).

Is the eshopps 300 (into the wetdry) the only filter you have?

I'm not familiar with the berliner 125, but if you have a large enough pump, you should be fine.


----------



## jchild40 (Mar 20, 2010)

Oh and I forgot - if you have a chance to go drilled - do it! I personally would rather have drilled than the overflow.

If I were to drill it myself, I would put two 1" bulkheads in. This would allow me to put a ball valve on one, so I could adjust and make it quiet.

The Eshopps 1200 has two bulkheads; I was able to put the ball valve on it, making it as quiet as a HOB.


----------



## jschwab45212 (Apr 25, 2006)

Ya the Berlin is rated at 2000 gph in wet dry mode and 1000gph in Berlin mode or 1500 combined. I have a 1300 gph pump. I will probably get the glass holes 1500gph kit and drill. will the wet dry be enough by itself or should I get a canister also.


----------



## jchild40 (Mar 20, 2010)

Do you think the Eshopps 300 will be large enough for the 1300 gph pump?

I only run a DIY wet/dry sump on my 75, so I would think you'd be fine. I suspect some people would argue that a canister wouldn't hurt and provides a back-up.

Let's hope someone else with canister & sump experience chimes in.


----------



## brian226 (Feb 20, 2011)

I have a 120 gallon tank with 2 drilled 1'' blkhds and the Eshopps W/D 300cs. The pump I use is about 800gph and it does fine. I've actually been thinking about buying a new pump that does about 600gph.


----------

